# two pairs of kribs?



## camelworm (Aug 16, 2011)

ok so i have a cycled 38 gallon tank with pots and caves for kribs but my question is can i keep 2 pairs or only one the tank is 48in long im pretty sure


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

Just make sure to have atleast 5 pot's or cave's.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

In case it helps, my 38G is 36" long.


----------



## doxiegirl (Aug 24, 2009)

I have 2 breeding pairs of kribs in a 55 and they have made their homes at each end of the tank. The middle is no man's land... I think it might work, but they might need a distraction- mine have congo tetras that they have to fight back so they don't fight amongst each other that much.


----------

